

I can't see computer displays reaching 200 DPI in "a few years". - snitzr
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/06/where-are-the-high-resolution-displays.html

======
JBiserkov
Please add [2007] to the title.

~~~
snitzr
You're right. But I can't edit it now, too much time has passed.

------
TrevorJ
For reference, the iphone4 has a 264 dpi display so we have come a long ways
in the last few years since this article.

~~~
JBiserkov
GSM Arena [1] shows it as 330 dpi, calculation seems to confirm it:

x:= 640 / 330 => 1,(93)

y:= 960 / 330 => 2,(90)

sqrt(x^2 + y^2) => 3,496 inches

1\. <http://www.gsmarena.com/apple_iphone_4-3275.php>

~~~
TrevorJ
Good point, thanks for adding this.

